# Anyone tried the German Volume training program - 10 x 10



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Read a lot about it, but struggle to find reports of actual results.

Just curious if any nattys had given it a go and would like to share their experiences?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I like it a lot. First time I did it I was still natural but found I burned out v quickly tbh and only managed a few weeks. Excellent for strength gains


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

too much strain on my joints personally. takes forever aswell

ill do it for an occasional bodyshock though


----------



## Ryaan (May 24, 2014)

for me i thought it was brilliant! went through a plateau so thought id do something new for 6 weeks! felt really good, added some dense muscle, took a couple of weeks to get into it! as i really struggled trying the get the right weight to last me 10 sets etc, but i found it really effective to blast through my plateau


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Just saw the endurance side of it and wondered whether it would be a good method to use along side my boxing training which requires endurance and CV fitness.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've allways been interested in this but never got round to trying it out what exactly do u do just on like chest day 10x10 bench press ? Anything else u add In or legs just 10x10 squats


----------



## sanderson (Sep 3, 2013)

Tried it for two weeks and got every overtraining symptom. Had to take a week off to recover and go back to 5x5


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Read a lot about it, but struggle to find reports of actual results.
> 
> Just curious if any nattys had given it a go and would like to share their experiences?


Any links to sample routines?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Did it about a year ago for 6 weeks. It's very humbling.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

I hear how hard and difficult it is, but what are the results?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Any links to sample routines?


http://muscleandbrawn.com/complete-guide-german-volume-training/


----------



## Ryaan (May 24, 2014)

Ricky12345 said:


> I've allways been interested in this but never got round to trying it out what exactly do u do just on like chest day 10x10 bench press ? Anything else u add In or legs just 10x10 squats


yeah mate, you stick at the same weight through out, 4 exercises 2 chest, 2 back! for example incline bench press superset with wide grip lat pull downs, 60-90 sec rest, then you would do 3 sets of flys supersetted with barbell rows 15 reps!


----------



## Ryaan (May 24, 2014)

http://www.simplyshredded.com/german-volume-training-a-new-look-at-an-old-way-to-build-mass-strength.html has everything you need to know! I feel it is a very good programme if done correctly, you get a massive pump aswell cause your shocking your body!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but talk me through a super set EXACTLY - do you alternate between each exercise from one set to the other or do all the back first, then all the chest?

If it's alternating set for set, is that 60 seconds rest between a back set and a chest set, or is it jump immediately onto the chest so your able to do another back set within 60 seconds of finishing the last back set - i.e if it took 45 seconds to do a set, you'd only get 15 seconds rest...

Just need it spelling out EXACTLY so I understand what, when and with what rest...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a good program, depending on how you run it. If you follow the advice of some pages, which is that the last 4-5 sets of each exercise are trained to failure, you'll burn out very quickly. One of the pioneers of this kind of training, Vince Gironda, recommends never actually going to failure, which I'd agree with - if you're using volume you should keep the intensity low, and at most keep it to maybe the last set of each exercise to failure.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Found it good to cut my legs up when I did it for squats, but as said burn out happened super fast!

Could tell I was knackered as I picked up a cold within a few weeks, constantly run down, just didn't have same intensity in work outs.


----------



## tom russell (Jun 1, 2014)

if it is 10 reps of 10 sets of everything then i did it for 6 weeks, and i went from 18-15% body fat and saw major gains although -3% doesnt sound a lot. i saw a big difference.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes i do 2 weeks 10 sets of 10 then 2 weeks 4-5 sets of 5 works very well for me.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> Yes i do 2 weeks 10 sets of 10 then 2 weeks 4-5 sets of 5 works very well for me.


Starting GVT tomorrow, think I'll take this approach!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

great programme if you sick to it.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

First session

10x10 dumbbell incline press

10x10 dumbbell bench rows

10x10 lat pull downs

5x10 chest press

....PUMPED


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive done this a few times and enjoy the routine. This is the routine I usually use:

Chest and Back

Flat Bench 10x10

T-Bar Row 10x10

Incline Flies 3x10

Pull ups 3x10

Legs and Abs

Squats 10x10

Deadlifts 10x10

Isolation if necessary

Leg Raises 4x10

Weighted Sit-ups - 4x10

Shoulders and Arms

Overhead Press 10x10

Dips/Skull crushers 5x10

Barbell Curls 5x10

Side Lateral Raises 3x10


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Loved it, killed it, gained a good amount of strength and size whilst doing it in my natty days, might go for it agian once I have completed this 6 week routine.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> First session
> 
> 10x10 dumbbell incline press
> 
> ...


whats your full routine dave ?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Dapps said:


> whats your full routine dave ?


I do that once, then don't workout for a week. Then go back to doing 3x8 of whatever is free in the gym.


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have tried this. Strength went up however workouts seemed to last forever! Pain in the ass counting your sets until you get reach 10!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have done GVT a few times. This was my routine:

Chest and Back

Flat Bench 10x10

T-Bar Row 10x10

Incline Flies 3x10

Pull ups 3x10

Legs and Abs

Squats 10x10

Deadlifts 10x10

Isolation if necessary

Leg Raises 4x10

Weighted Sit-ups - 4x10

Shoulders and Arms

Overhead Press 10x10

Dips/Skull crushers 5x10

Barbell Curls 5x10

Side Lateral Raises 3x10

Really enjoyed it but something I could always do


----------



## RGN (Jun 29, 2014)

I did it last year, really enjoyed it and for some really good strength gains from it. Not so sure about size wise, six not take any measurements!


----------

